# Hello from Iraq!



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello. I am currently stationed in Iraq. I am active duty and was out at a buddy's compound one day when he showed me his compound and recurve that he brought with him. I shot his recurve and had a good time. I ended up being given a gift of a brand new Browning Micro Adrenaline bow complete with about 15 carbon arrows and a TRU Ball mechanical release. I have been shooting at a 3D Deer that found it's way over here as well as a target that my buddy has. I love shooting and have had a great time trying to improve my skills. 

I look forward to getting home and buying my 5 year old a Genesis Micro with a 6 lb pull and my husband a bow of his choosing. I hope to get to know some of you better and learn more about archery and possibly bowhunting!

Mariah P.


----------



## USMC8541 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Iraq here too!*

its good to see some archers who still live it even while deployed. I cant wait to get to the states and get my hands back on my bow. God bless.


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all that y'all are doing. And hope ya get to come home soon and get back to your bows:smile:


----------



## estoppel101 (Dec 5, 2007)

*We Support You, Keep up the Good Work*

Welcome to AT and God Speed to you!!!!

Thanks for all that you guys do from an OIF III vet.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you so much for doing everything that you are doing while stationed in Iraq. Hope that you can make it home soon and back to your family.

Welcome to AT...don't hesitate to jump into any conversation.

Enjoy your new bow....u should try the recurve your friend has...but warning, they are very addicting...haha.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Its good to hear from our folks out on the front lines. Can't begin to express how much we appreciate your service, and the sacrifices you and your loved ones are making on behalf of peace.

Remember, keep 'em in the 10 ring. :thumbs_up


----------



## mossyoak123 (Oct 7, 2007)

*where are you at?*

Hey welcome to archerytalk Im in Iraq right now too. current at Taji today but headed to COP Callahan in in Baghdad in a little bit. And also I was just wondering where over here you have a 3d range...Im very envious. Good luck


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Hello from Maine*

:welcome:to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

on my 3rd Iraq tour right now..........Taji
I hope to get an archery range started here after the New Year, we had a pretty nice one during my last tour.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to AT. 
So, How is the big sand box now a days? I got out in Nov.I wish we had been allowed to take our bows there. I saw lots of 'yotes (or whatever they call them over there). But hunting wasn't exactly a priority for some reason.
Keep it safe! And thank you.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Mariah. Have fun here.


----------



## Red127 (Dec 5, 2007)

gdcpony said:


> Welcome to AT.
> So, How is the big sand box now a days? I got out in Nov.I wish we had been allowed to take our bows there. I saw lots of 'yotes (or whatever they call them over there). But hunting wasn't exactly a priority for some reason.
> Keep it safe! And thank you.


Are you refering to the little albino buggers? Good luck and safety to all you serving. I am sure all of you will get back state-side safe and very happy as I did after my 3 times in the big litter box.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to AT.

My brother-in-law is in Kandahar, Afghanistan training policemen there. He just sent me pics of a castle that Alexander the Great had built.

Anyway, stay alert....


----------



## Sysiphus (May 30, 2007)

Welcome from another here in the sandbox!!

I'll echo mossyoak123 with the envy about the range.

God forbid we should be doing this for yet ANOTHER rotation, but if I should, the bow is definitely coming over next time!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Str8AirO (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome To AT, and God Bless you and all our service men and women and your families for the sacrifices you are making so that others may live free.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks flor keeping our freedoms free and welcome to the kingdom. Glad to see that you now have the archery "bug".


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you for your service and those whom you serve along side.


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

:wave3: Hello and :welcome: to AT. Thanks for your service.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

:rapture: Welcome!


----------

